# Quiver picture thread



## DEVO (Nov 30, 2006)

I didn't see a quiver picture thread here (and yes, I did a search), so I figured I would start one.  Here's mine (the  whole family's actually)








From left to right:

Mine
Rossi Scratch BC 185 w/ salomon 912
Dynastar Legend 8000 178 w/ Salomon 810
K2 Enemy 173 with salomon 810

Son's 
Elan 118 w/ markers

Wife's
Atomic E5 158 w/ atomic device 310

Daughter's
Salomon Siam 5 159 w/ salomon c609


----------



## Marc (Nov 30, 2006)

Sucking at the interweb-

Try:


```
[img][/img]
```


----------



## DEVO (Nov 30, 2006)

Marc said:


> Sucking at the interweb-
> 
> Try:
> 
> ...



Thank you.  Had a brain fart for a minute there


----------



## Marc (Nov 30, 2006)

Fortunately there are annoying asses like me floating around to keep everyone in line.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 30, 2006)

I will post my quiver pick when I bring home one of my sets from the shop.


----------



## Marc (Nov 30, 2006)

Left to right:

Volkl P50 F1 Energy 183 with Marker Comp 1400 bindings
Rossignol Cut 10.4 177 with Rossignol "piece of ass" bindings
Scott Aztec Pro 175 with Look Nova 10 bindings


----------



## awf170 (Nov 30, 2006)

Marc said:


> Scott Aztec Pro 175 with Look Nova 10 bindings



Woah, are those really forward mounted or does it just look that way?  Are you planning on hitting the park at Wawa with those? ;-):lol:


----------



## Mark_151 (Nov 30, 2006)

Kind of an old shot, but it hasn't changed much, even more so considering they're still in the same place, awaiting something that even remotely bears a rough semblance to skiing weather:


----------



## Marc (Nov 30, 2006)

awf170 said:


> Woah, are those really forward mounted or does it just look that way?  Are you planning on hitting the park at Wawa with those? ;-):lol:



They are... especially compared with the Volkl's which are back a good distance.  And after skiing them at Killington... they feel awesome.  Plus I managed to mount them without drilling any holes through my bases.




And yeah, I'm going to tear up the park in these babies.  Maybe throw a few back flips.... lawn dart if I'm feeling adventurous.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 30, 2006)

Marc said:


> They are... especially compared with the Volkl's which are back a good distance.  And after skiing them at Killington... they feel awesome.  Plus I managed to mount them without drilling any holes through my bases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you mount them by that line in the middle of the infomation about the ski, or the triangle on the side a few inches back?  I think that triangle is the mounting line, but that is a just a guess coming from someone whos nothing about mounting skis.:???:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 30, 2006)

Marc said:


> Plus I managed to mount them without drilling any holes through my bases.



ya know, super glue does have it's limits. :wink:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 30, 2006)

awf170 said:


> Did you mount them by that line in the middle of the infomation about the ski, or the triangle on the side a few inches back?  I think that triangle is the mounting line, but that is a just a guess coming from someone whos nothing about mounting skis.:???:



That triangle is normally were you want to mount the center of your boot.  However much of the park crowd move foward on the ski, to help skiing faky.


----------



## Marc (Dec 1, 2006)

awf170 said:


> Did you mount them by that line in the middle of the infomation about the ski, or the triangle on the side a few inches back?  I think that triangle is the mounting line, but that is a just a guess coming from someone whos nothing about mounting skis.:???:



In the middle of the two.  I had been told by an experienced bumper that a little forward was good for bumps.


----------



## DEVO (Dec 2, 2006)

Did you get those aztecs from Overstock.com?  They still had some 185's as of the other day for $164 plus only $2.94 shiping!!  If my wouldn't absolutley KILL me I would have bought a pair.  


edit:  I just checked again and now they're $190 nand $1.00 shipping.  Still a really good deal.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 3, 2006)

Marc said:


> In the middle of the two.  I had been told by an experienced bumper that a little forward was good for bumps.



Cool.  I guess it just looked more forward to me then it really was.  I'm still not too sure where I'm going to mount mine.  Probably on the line, unless someone tells me otherwise.  I really think I'm going to get slaughtered by these skis.  Maybe I should start eating more.



DEVO said:


> Did you get those aztecs from Overstock.com?  They still had some 185's as of the other day for $164 plus only $2.94 shiping!!  If my wouldn't absolutley KILL me I would have bought a pair.
> 
> 
> edit:  I just checked again and now they're $190 nand $1.00 shipping.  Still a really good deal.



Yeah, he did.  He also had to tell me this at Stowe.   Thanks a lot Marc...


----------



## Marc (Dec 4, 2006)

awf170 said:


> Cool.  I guess it just looked more forward to me then it really was.  I'm still not too sure where I'm going to mount mine.  Probably on the line, unless someone tells me otherwise.  I really think I'm going to get slaughtered by these skis.  Maybe I should start eating more.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he did.  He also had to tell me this at Stowe.   Thanks a lot Marc...



:dunce:


----------



## koreshot (Dec 4, 2006)

189 Pisols and 188 Bros.  And a few crappier skis I don't have any pictures of.


----------



## DEVO (Dec 4, 2006)

Those Bros are sweet.  What are you going to mount them up with?


----------



## Marc (Dec 4, 2006)

I think the distinction between the line and the arrow is this:  the arrow is to line up your boot for the "normal" mounting position, the line marks the actual geometric center of the ski.  So... pick your poison from that I guess.


----------



## koreshot (Dec 4, 2006)

DEVO said:


> Those Bros are sweet.  What are you going to mount them up with?



Picture was taken a while back, when I first got them.  I have them mounted with Rossi Axial 140s I got back in 2002.

Heading out to SLC next Tuesday to try them out, I'll report back with a gear review.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 4, 2006)

well here is a pic of part of my quiver.  I also have a pair of old Rossi Cuts with some cheap marker bindings.  






These are my Public Enemys, and Rossi Mutix R11


----------



## koreshot (Dec 5, 2006)

Hawkshot99 said:


> well here is a pic of part of my quiver.  I also have a pair of old Rossi Cuts with some cheap marker bindings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What year are those PEs?  Not sure I have seen that kind of top sheet.  Are they 80mm or 85 under foot?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 5, 2006)

koreshot said:


> What year are those PEs?  Not sure I have seen that kind of top sheet.  Are they 80mm or 85 under foot?



That is this years PE.  They are 85 under foot.  Exact ski as last year, but different top sheet.


----------



## koreshot (Dec 5, 2006)

Hawkshot99 said:


> That is this years PE.  They are 85 under foot.  Exact ski as last year, but different top sheet.



Ok. I do remember the red top sheet from last year.  I saw a few instructors in JH skiing on them, looked like they are pretty stable at speed.  Pretty stiff from the looks of it.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 22, 2007)

Holy crap, I think I finally have a quiver!

Well me and V anyway 






L to R: V's K2 Phat Luv, Atomic C9, my Metron M11s, V's Salamon Scrambler 7s, my K2 Axis XTs, and my K2 Apache Chiefs


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2007)

Family Quiver:






L to R: My primary skis - 2005 Volkl Unlimited AC3; my rockers - 2001 K2 Axis X Pro; my daughter's season rentals - Atomic Race 5; my wife's skis - K2 t:nine


----------



## andyzee (Mar 23, 2007)

Greg said:


> Family Quiver:
> 
> 
> 
> L to R: My primary skis - 2005 Volkl Unlimited AC3; my rockers - 2001 K2 Axis X Pro; my daughter's season rentals - Atomic Race 5; my wife's skis - K2 t:nine


 
Love your daughters skis  !


----------



## ajl50 (Mar 26, 2007)

Andy- is that a PMgear sticker on those K2 axis?


----------



## andyzee (Mar 26, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> Andy- is that a PMgear sticker on those K2 axis?


 
I guess, got that at a TGR summit in Stowe 2 seasons ago.


----------



## Terry (Mar 29, 2007)

Left to right- My trusty Solomon xscreams rock skis, my new Rossognol Z9s which I havn't skied on yet, my worn out Volkl 6 stars, my wifes old Rossis, and her Volkl 5 stars


----------



## cbcbd (Mar 29, 2007)

'05 Karhu Agents (waiting for tele bindings), Rossi B2s (deciding what to mount with), Rossi Z9s


----------

